# how to set ppp pppeo server to limit user login retries?



## chongzh (Aug 7, 2009)

Good day,

For information, due to the unstoppable login retries of users who login using incorrect username or password and users who being denied access because of suspension, the database server is currently suffering heavy workload.

Therefore, I would like to know is there any configuration for either freebsd ppp server or freeradius to temporary limit or block the mac addresses of all the logins after several retries within a time period?

for example, user "A" has been suspended and keeps trying to login by sending more than 10 login requests within 5 minutes. So, the system verify and blocked it for an hour just to reduce the database server's workload. 

Any guidance and comments are welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Write a script that adds/removes ipfw(4) rules?

It would be helpful if you gave more details on your setup.


----------

